# Superdrol



## ldog (Sep 19, 2014)

Just checking in to see what everyone's feedback is on Superdrol? Good,bad whatever, please let me know. I'm on long term TRT and want to step up my game. My background has consisted of various enhancements but none with the stigma of Superdrol.

Thanks
L


----------



## bmw (Sep 19, 2014)

It's banned. So the stuff you'll get will be either old, or from a source that sells other AAS. I think Geneza makes it and I know Alpha Pharma makes it. I'd go with the Alpha Pharma (called Mastoral). At least one source here (DS) carries it.

As far as feedback, lotta guys love the stuff. I would rather run anadrol or dbol personally. But I'd give Superdrol another go I suppose.


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol.  I've got a shoebox full of lgi superdrol


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 19, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I've got three bottles of it ready to go.  Should be starting in a week or so.


Couldn't pass it up.  Was going for $4/bottle during the ban.


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 19, 2014)

It is.  I've run it a couple times.   Both were before I started pinning test though so lethargy was through the roof


----------



## ldog (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback brothers.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2014)

SD is strong as fuck. Great oral steroid!


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 20, 2014)

What is the reason behind some individuals having bouts or serious lethargy when taking certain compounds?  I am pretty well versed in biochemistry but I've never really looked into this or heard any explanation that I can remember, only that lethargy is a common side effect.  I've ran many orals over the yrs and don't recall being any more or less tired from them.   Just wondering

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> What is the reason behind some individuals having bouts or serious lethargy when taking certain compounds?  I am pretty well versed in biochemistry but I've never really looked into this or heard any explanation that I can remember, only that lethargy is a common side effect.  I've ran many orals over the yrs and don't recall being any more or less tired from them.   Just wondering
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Probably due to liver stress. You have to stay well hydrated on these methyls and no partying.


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah.  That makes sense.  Maybe why I've had little trouble from it.  I drink copious amounts of water and my partying days are behind me for the most part.   SD and drinking would definitely be asking for a spike in liver enzymes.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel11 (Sep 24, 2014)

Amazing results.   Feel like death! Even on test.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Probably due to liver stress. You have to stay well hydrated on these methyls and no partying.



Never knew this. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 24, 2014)

Iron mag labs original methadrol....I snag that up every chance I see it....best stack ever


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 24, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> Iron mag labs original methadrol....I snag that up every chance I see it....best stack ever


Stack?  I thought methadrol was just superdrol.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 24, 2014)

No,superdrol,dimethazine,an decadrol


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn...SD and dzm??? Sounds painful.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 24, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> Damn...SD and dzm??? Sounds painful.



It's not too bad,lil bloating an lethargy that's all


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 25, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> Iron mag labs original methadrol....I snag that up every chance I see it....best stack ever


I have a bottle at home that I am so tempted to start on...it calls me...bright orange pills....mmmm


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 25, 2014)

anyone have any superdrol or methadrol that they are willing to sell? id like to try some and id rather not pay 100 bucks for half a gram from DS lol


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 25, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> I have a bottle at home that I am so tempted to start on...it calls me...bright orange pills....mmmm



Hell yea!....Chez


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 25, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> Hell yea!....Chez


Ok fine you twisted my arm ill start tomorrow


----------

